# MMF vs. Rolled Buttercream



## natie (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I would like your comments on MMF and on Rolled Buttercream as cake coverings. I want an alternative to fondant, and have heard of these two. I am looking for something that is easy to work with and tastes good, and people will actually EAT instead of peeling off the cake, like they have done with fondant. If anyone has a good recipe to share with your comments would really be appreciated.
Thanks in advance, 
Naty


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

What is MMF?


----------



## sweetbrown (Jun 13, 2005)

MMF = Marshmellow Fondant . It iis a fondant-like covering made with marshmellows.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ok, you've peaked my curiosity. Where can I see a formula for this stuff or are you pulling my leg?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

http://www.google.com/search?num=100...ant%22&spell=1


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

never mind, I googled it. Mr. Fondant should sue for the use of the name


----------



## sweetbrown (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, it actually exists. It's used by alot of hobbyists, those who decorate cakes from home, or those wth small business.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Natie
Go to your web browser and type in cakecentral.com there you will find your MMF recipe.


----------

